# Is Your Home Representative of Both of You?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

How do you make sure your home is representative of both your personalities?​
*This is my experience:*

When I moved in with my common law partner in our new apartment, he basically left all the decorating choices to me. Since I love decorating I was excited, however I wanted to incorporate some of his personality in the look of our new place. In the end he helped me with color choices and furniture placement, it was our home but I felt something was missing. I decided to dedicate a corner of our living room and set up a corner style table that I would place a image of my partners father on. His father passed away a year and a half ago and was one of the hardest thing he had to go through, I decided to dedicate that section to his fathers memory. I know it's something he would not have physically done himself, however it's something he greatly appreciates and in a special way we can feel his father watching over us and guiding us. With this new addition to our place it feels like home, that's the best feeling in the world.

*What is your experience?
*
~ VS Glenda Community Support


----------

